# Grand Canyon Essentials?



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Good reading materials, a headlight and single malt scotch.


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

A full size pillow, A thick paco pad, and my down booties. Of course lots of good alcohol


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Lots of ice, a sun shower, and a silt strainer (http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/dealing-with-silt-33796.html). Oh yeah, and ME.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

My 4 inch thick JPW paco pad, my wide brim sailing hat and the right kind of salve/lotion to keep my hands and feet from cracking from the dryness.

For the record, a full size pillow makes for even more comfort while sleeping and plenty of crystal light drink mix to help me drink a lot more water (beer might taste good, but water is what keeps you going) it goes without saying that a good folding chair that supports your back is prime equipment as well.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thicker paco pad that what you think you need, full size pillow, and a comfortable chair.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

A good game plan, excellent attitude and great company to help transport a case of JD down the river.


----------



## Rogie (May 10, 2010)

Babywipes for keeping the cornhole fresh.

A variety of beer.

Good comrades.


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

Tall rubber muck boots, good single malt Scotch, the right woman (or man). 

(The rubber boots are key any more; they almost eliminate the need for hoof cream/bag balm/topical antibiotics/socks with foot grease, etc. "Toelio" is Hell, too)


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

a badass pair of amphibious shoes that you can wear on hikes where you'll be getting wet and dry. crucial item. the only other decent suggestion on this thread is the one for baby wipes. happy feet+ happy asshole= happy you


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

A razor... babywipes...twice the amount of lotion you'd think you'll need!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Brokeback Mountain with antibiotics and foot grease..?...



WyoPadlr1 said:


> Tall rubber muck boots, good single malt Scotch, the right woman (or man).
> 
> (The rubber boots are key any more; they almost eliminate the need for hoof cream/bag balm/topical antibiotics/socks with foot grease, etc. "Toelio" is Hell, too)


----------



## sweencat (Dec 26, 2008)

Roll-a-cot. Sleep near the river on hot summer nights.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

glow in the dark bocce balls


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

Yeah, baby wipes also super important


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

I forgot rubber boots rock for loading the boats and peeing w/o getting your feet wet


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Hat (bring a spare)
Gloves
Socks (wear at night with lotion)


----------



## Gtwo (Apr 24, 2007)

sarahkonamojo said:


> Hat (bring a spare)
> Gloves
> Socks (wear at night with lotion)


Gloves? For warmth or to wear at night with lotion?


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Beer, Beer and more Beer.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Gtwo said:


> Gloves? For warmth or to wear at night with lotion?


At night with lotion. Gold Bond Ultimate rocks, and a friend who just got off the canyon also says Dermacerin Cream.

Lightweight socks also for during the day to prevent alligator feet.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Gloves day and night. Different gloves, of course.
Your hands and feet can get really beat up.
Day gloves, especially if you are rowing or dealing with a lot of straps. Also useful for dutch oven duties. 
Night, when your hands are getting worked, use lotion and gloves at night. Add some traumeel. Super glue or nuskin for cracked hands and feet.

Gloves aren't really a luxury. A luxury is a blender and a dedicated ice cooler or two.

S


----------



## palidog (Apr 28, 2005)

Ever since I first slept on a cot in the Canyon, I don't raft without one. Fitted sheet over your paco so that you won't stick, and a full size pillow. Bada-bing.


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

1. Bimini
2. Bimini
3. Bimini


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

1. 5 bottles of Jack Daniels
2. A sun hat
3. A great map


----------

